# Using Cannabis For Pain Management?



## JonathanMD420 (Jun 3, 2014)

Is anyone currently using medical marijuana for chronic pain management? If so how is it currently working for you compared to any other methods you may have tried?


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 3, 2014)

Not me, and not anyone I know.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2014)

I used it during my martial arts career - not for chronic pain but acute, temporary pain, such as the kind received in competitive fighting or while working as a night club bouncer. 

It always did the job of any potential prescription or OTC medications without the side-effects, and it did it better. A shame that it took this country so long to "discover" the benefits of medicinal cannabis.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 4, 2014)

As a person who experimented with cannabis many years ago. I think that the day will come that it will be legal all over for medical use. It will be very slow because it in competition with drugs. We all know that the people who can make a difference all are in the pocket of the drug companies


----------



## JonathanMD420 (Jun 4, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I used it during my martial arts career - not for chronic pain but acute, temporary pain, such as the kind received in competitive fighting or while working as a night club bouncer.
> 
> It always did the job of any potential prescription or OTC medications without the side-effects, and it did it better. A shame that it took this country so long to "discover" the benefits of medicinal cannabis.



Do you mind if I ask what type of injuries you sustained while practicing martial arts?


----------



## CPA-Kim (Jun 4, 2014)

Florida has it on the ballot this year.  It will pass.  I would try it as I deal with chronic pain daily and cannot tolerate the side effects of other pain meds.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, I'm from Colorado...where people flocked from MANY surrounding states the day pot went legal here... it provided fodder for many of David Letterman's jokes! 
Years prior to this (like 20) they used to give marijuana pills to people who were doing chemo because it seemed to be a very effective stabilizer and pain reliever for them...and from my working at Colo. General, I can attest to that.
I have a friend whose 81 year old mother was given the drops to help her sleep at night... it helped but she is a staunch Christian and could not deal with it....so....
I believe it JUST AS SAFE as many of the Rx drugs if not more so. Blood pressure meds kill many thousands of people every year and yet many seem to give no thought to giving them up (I do alternatives..herbs) ... I know some people who 'claim' to be in pain so they 'need' marijuana to help them.... but hey, how many people turn to alcohol to 'relieve their mental pain'.... It all depends upon the 'user.' (IMO) I get extremely annoyed with people who so worship their drs and the AMA and Big Pharma...that when he/she prescribesmeds its like a priest dispensing the body of Christ and they dare not question. Again (IMO)


----------



## meg (Jun 5, 2014)

I would love something to alleviate pain...but don't think I want to 'smoke' anything.  If it could be put into tablet form and monitored for safety...yes I would.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 5, 2014)

meg said:


> I would love something to alleviate pain...but don't think I want to 'smoke' anything.  If it could be put into tablet form and monitored for safety...yes I would.


If your pain is from a degenerative disease think about rebuilding it with supplements or a change in diet or both. These pills to fix symptoms has been a failure. Need to look into the cause.


----------



## JonathanMD420 (Jun 5, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> Florida has it on the ballot this year.  It will pass.  I would try it as I deal with chronic pain daily and cannot tolerate the side effects of other pain meds.




This is a sentiment I have heard echoed from many individuals.


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 5, 2014)

Funny, I just posted this in another thread. Well-worth the viewing for information on how this marijuana has very little THC and massive amounts of what does a body good.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 5, 2014)

Meg,
Believe me, you do NOT have to smoke it! They have it in pill form and in drops form...(I would NOT trust the suckers, cookies, candies, etc...you have) NO idea how much you are getting)
Plus, some of the most effective types of marijuana have been stripped of the ingredient that makes a person high...so all you get is the pain relief. You might ask your doctor about it! Good luck to you and I hope you find some pain relief soon!
Bettyann


----------



## Ina (Jun 5, 2014)

We all do the best we can, and we can Try to get Texas to accept the medical practices of Colorado.


----------



## Bettyann (Jun 5, 2014)

I just have to add this really Bright Note! :star: ... it was both tear jerking and heart warming to see how many families moved to Colorado right after the state legalized marijuana...because:....their very small children (some still babies) were given injectable does and some, for the FIRST TIME, had their seizures under control. NO other drug worked...and believe it or not...some of the states they moved from refused to allow the drug into their state to help these children!!!!


----------



## BDBoop (Jun 6, 2014)

I heard that, Bettyann! And of course it's my hope that Charlotte's Web gets national attention and hopefully even legislation so that it can be used everywhere.


----------



## JonathanMD420 (Jun 6, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Funny, I just posted this in another thread. Well-worth the viewing for information on how this marijuana has very little THC and massive amounts of what does a body good.



Thank you for posting the link, while I am familar with the story of Charlotte I have not seen that particular video. I will make sure it gets the rounds among my friends and associates.


----------



## Ina (Jun 6, 2014)

JonathanMD420, Thank you, I'm very glad to see that something is being done to help. I have been having seizures for 55 years. As a child of 7, I hit my forehead on a thin metal bed railing. When I sat up, I could see my forehead. My mother rushed me to a hospital in Galveston TX, where I spent 9 months. I only remember a day or two of that stay. I have been tested many times throughout my life, but they still can't say why I have seizures. 
Doctors have put me on so many different kinds of drugs that I can't remember what all they were. In my early twenties, a doctor finally put his career on the line, and he gave me my first introduction to cannabis. Then he help me get off the valium (?) that I had been on for so long. If he hadn't helped me, I think I would have done away with myself a long time ago.
So please continue this research. There are so many that need this help. :thankyou:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 8, 2014)

I just found this article about basil, the herb, and apparently, it can also be used in treatment of arthritis, just the same as cannabis can. It has some of the same composition that is found in cannabis that helps stop inflammation; but there are no restrictions on using basil; since it does not make people high.
I don't know exactly how it would be used, maybe just in a tea made from the leaves, rather than smoking it; although some of the articles that I found online also talk about how to smoke basil. 
I guess a person would just have to read a few of the informative websites about using basil as a medicine, and then decide how they want to use it.
Anyway, for anyone who might be interested, here is an article to start you down the right path.

http://www.offthegridnews.com/2011/04/21/medicinal-uses-and-health-benefits-of-basil/


----------



## Ina (Jun 8, 2014)

HFL, Basil is a great herb. Until this year, I have grown it as well as oregano, thyme, rosemary, and any other I could get to grow. They always made great Christmas gifts, and so easy to dry out. Much cheaper than in the grocery store, and far better tasting. :wave:


----------



## JonathanMD420 (Jun 10, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I just found this article about basil, the herb, and apparently, it can also be used in treatment of arthritis, just the same as cannabis can. It has some of the same composition that is found in cannabis that helps stop inflammation; but there are no restrictions on using basil; since it does not make people high.
> I don't know exactly how it would be used, maybe just in a tea made from the leaves, rather than smoking it; although some of the articles that I found online also talk about how to smoke basil.
> I guess a person would just have to read a few of the informative websites about using basil as a medicine, and then decide how they want to use it.
> Anyway, for anyone who might be interested, here is an article to start you down the right path.
> ...




This is very interesting I will have to do some more reading into the matter


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 10, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I just found this article about basil, the herb, and apparently, it can also be used in treatment of arthritis, just the same as cannabis can. It has some of the same composition that is found in cannabis that helps stop inflammation; but there are no restrictions on using basil; since it does not make people high.
> I don't know exactly how it would be used, maybe just in a tea made from the leaves, rather than smoking it; although some of the articles that I found online also talk about how to smoke basil.
> I guess a person would just have to read a few of the informative websites about using basil as a medicine, and then decide how they want to use it.
> Anyway, for anyone who might be interested, here is an article to start you down the right path.
> ...



HFL-Basil Essential Oil is one I`ve heard really good things about.


----------



## Vivjen (Jun 10, 2014)

I have just started to grow basil......and rosemary, mint, chives, and bay..


----------

